# What size Nib?



## Tom D (Oct 28, 2011)

In the last couple of years that I have been turning pens I have done mostly ballpoints and rollerballs, the FP's that I have done I used the nibs that came with the kits. The only time I write with a FP is at work and I have my old standby Waterman for that. The other day I tried to write with a FP with a Chinese nib and it felt like I was trying to scrach the paper instead of write on it. My question is: How do I tell what size replacement nib's I need to buy for the kit's? Is there a way to measure what came with the pen?


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have had the same problem since starting to make fountain pens. the kit nibs work but not well. from what i have read and experienced the Jr sizes. smaller pens etc take a size #5 nib or small and the regular full size kits take a #6 or large nib. If you go to http://ExoticBlanks.com (no association except purchase from them) or http://indy-pen-dance.com(again no affiliation except purchase), they both have pen nibs, give great service, and will help with choosing a nib if needed. 
and you are right, the nib makes a world of difference.  i have started routinely giving my customers the "upgrade" to a heritance nib on the pens. great selling point. It implies to the customer that you dont accept "good enough" and do the best thing for the product.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Tom all the component sets we get either have a 5MM or 6MM feed. Measure the feed at it's widest point and that would be the nib size.

example: the Jr. series from CSUSA uses 5mm, the full size versions use 6mm
Jr.Majestic from PSI 5mm full sized 6mm


----------



## Tom D (Oct 28, 2011)

So I assume that unless I am doing a full size majestic of emperor I would need a 5mm. for one more question I see IPD has a Bock 180. What size is that?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Bock 180 is 5mm Bock 250 is 6mm.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 28, 2011)

both have the bock 180, that is the same size as a #5 and i believe its the 185 (dont quote me on this number) is the same as a #6.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 28, 2011)

Bock has 3 different lenghts and shoulder width of the 5MM, the 076,060 and the 180, the 180 fits our component feeds, they have 2 sizes of the 6 mm the 250 and the 220, the 250 will fit our 6mm feeds.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 28, 2011)

thanks for straightening me out Roy. i was not sure of the bock sizes and sure did not want to mislead.


----------



## Tom D (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for your help I think I am starting to get a handle on this.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 28, 2011)

Tom D said:


> In the last couple of years that I have been turning pens I have done mostly ballpoints and rollerballs, the FP's that I have done I used the nibs that came with the kits. The only time I write with a FP is at work and I have my old standby Waterman for that. The other day I tried to write with a FP with a Chinese nib and it felt like I was trying to scrach the paper instead of write on it. My question is: How do I tell what size replacement nib's I need to buy for the kit's? Is there a way to measure what came with the pen?


 
Tom, Now that you have experienced first hand the difference in nib quality, (writing versus scratching) there is one other thing that is just as important to consider if you sell or give your pens as gifts and that is name recognition! 

In the automotive world, brands like Mercedes, Ferrari and Rolls-Royce stand above others and quality and craftsmanship is implied, the same holds true in the pen world.

For a few years I have been replacing the kit nibs with the steel Heritance nibs and occasionally with the Heritance 18k gold nibs in all the pens I make but that is all changing now.

When I show my pens to "pen savvy" customers, the first thing most of them look at is the nib and they know what they are looking for!  While the Heritance nibs are a step up from the kit nibs and they look nice, they have no name recognition but the Bock nib is considered one of the finest manufacturers of nibs in the world.  Fortunately Bock nibs are now readily available and are carried by one of our forum members... http://www.classicnib.com/five-mm-nibs.html

Nothing beats a fine looking handmade pen than a fine handmade pen with a recognizable quality name brand nib on the end!


----------



## Tom D (Nov 3, 2011)

*Nib*

I got some Bock 180 nibs and put one on this Classic that I turned recently out of hickory. Now not only do I like the looks of the pen I love the way it writes.


----------

